# Which muscle groups is it most beneficial to train together?



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Hope that makes sense.

What im basically after a bit of advice on is which muscle groups it is best to concentrate on when combining a couple of groups in one day?

Obviously we all lead busy lives and cant get to the gym for as often as we'd like so l was thinking of combining a couple of muscle groups into the one session.

What l had in my head was to train abs and arms on one day and back and shoulders on another. That way, all being well i'll have a strong core and some t shirt arms by summer.

l also do a fair bit of running so if I can get a couple of good arm and core sessions in per week whilst also incorporating some solid compound movements (the standard bench, OH press, deads and squats) sessions once a week combined with a decent diet im hoping to be in reasonable shape by the end of summer.

Thought/advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

3 day split push/pull/legs


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I currently train:

Chest/calves

Back/bicep

Delts/tricep

Off

Legs/calves

Chest/back

Delts/arms

Off


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Just a couple of points about the kind of training you guys are doing.

Do you suffer from lethargy or muscle fatigue when training "linked" muscle groups which might impact on the weight or amount of reps you can manage?

I.e solidcecil, when you're training your legs, don't you find that after smashing your legs with squats etc that the training on your calfs suffers as a result? and once you've trained your shoulders does the same not apply to arms?

Giving it the old what for on one compound movement would surely have a negative impact on attempting another in the same session?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you have restricted time to get to the gym mate defo try push/pull legs routine.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

zak007 said:


> 3 day split push/pull/legs


This.

I basically do:

Back/Biceps (Pull)

Chest/Triceps (Push)

Legs

Shoulders (as I have none and need to round them out).


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

the best split that I have found the following

mon- back

tues - chest

wens - hams and biceps

thurs - shoulders and triceps

frid- quads and calves


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

str4nger said:


> the best split that I have found the following
> 
> mon- back
> 
> ...


If that's you in the avatar, this kinda split will do for me 

Not that the rest of you lot aren't like super sexy and ripped or nuttin.......but this guy is how I wanna roll!!


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Upper

Lower

Nuff said... Of course that's just my opinion but I think a fair few on here will agree with me.

Either way good luck pal


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> If that's you in the avatar, this kinda split will do for me
> 
> Not that the rest of you lot aren't like super sexy and ripped or nuttin.......but this guy is how I wanna roll!!


Thanks mate

That was after a 12 week cut

I was also doing 30-45 mins cardio fasted at 6 am and 30mins post workout

Its the best routine that I have used so far


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> If that's you in the avatar, this kinda split will do for me
> 
> Not that the rest of you lot aren't like super sexy and ripped or nuttin.......but this guy is how I wanna roll!!


If your new in the gym i would advise a 3 day split something like:

mon - chest/tris

wed - back/bis

fri - legs/shoulders

Or mix it up to diff things whatever suits you

str4ngers body may be able to cope with that much training as he is a more advanced trainer


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> If your new in the gym i would advise a 3 day split something like:
> 
> mon - chest/tris
> 
> ...


That sounds like pretty good advice too mate so thanks.

At the minute im going the gym two days in a row and then running on an off day with a rest day after every 6 days (2 days gym, one run, 2 days gym one run, rest, one run, 2 days gym so on so on) so tomorrow I'll get in the gym and hit my chest and tris, Friday back and bis then Saturday jog.

Also means l can have a nice bacon and egg barn Sunday!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Try find what suits you and your body

Personally when i first started the gym i done what i recommended for atleast 3-4 months and i say good progress. Obviously my diet wasnt the best just beginning so try sort out a decent diet aswell bud and stick to a good routine and youl see progress.

Also, it takes months and months to see progress so dont be flexing in the mirrior every other day getting frustrated..its a marathon not a sprint


----------



## Tuscan74 (Jan 9, 2013)

Similar to the other guys... mine is split over 8 days as I work 4 on 4 off, just easier for me to manage this way, hate cardio in the gym so do it on days off gym, bit of outdoor jogging, more like a fast shuffle really!!! If time is an issue I will combine days 4 & 5 or if fatigued I drop a run for an extra rest day, usually its fine though

1. chest/triceps (push day)

2. fasted run (30-45mins)

3. back/bi's (pull day)

4. legs

5. shoulders

6. fasted run (30-45mins)

7. rest day

8. fasted run (30-45mins)

As mentioned before, it's what works best for you mate, how much time on how many days etc, but the push/pull/leg 3 day split is a great place to start, then just tailor to suit you

Best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Tuscan.

Just a quickie about the fasted run. Do you mean go for the run first thing in the morning without any breakfast? I've tried that before and my legs felt like lead weights and I barely managed a mile or so before cramp set in and I had to turn round and head home. Im not so sure that would work for me and everything I read in runners world magazine goes against what you're saying.

lf im off work then I tend to have something to eat (granola with some fruit usually) before going for my run or into the gym then an omelette with some pasta salad or wheat based salad with it. l know this maybe doesn't help burn fat as quickly but it helps keep me out on the road longer so im hoping the additional time im keeping my heart rate up will balance that out.

That make sense?


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

When i've been pushed for time in the gym, I've done this which works well :

Day 1: Chest / back

Day 2: Arms / shoulders

Day 3: Legs / abs


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

There is no written rule m8, Push Pull Legs is the most common as you get more rest days, ive always done 4 day split Chest / Tris, Back / Bis, Shoulders, Legs split through the week day in day off.

Find whatever suits you best and stick to it, the one common thing with them all is consistency is what works.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Much prefer weight lifting or cardio fasted - but I do go an 6am every day so just don't feel like eating then anyway.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Donny dog said:


> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> What im basically after a bit of advice on is which muscle groups it is best to concentrate on when combining a couple of groups in one day?
> 
> ...


If you are looking for maximum time-efficiency with your workouts then combining muscles that overlap in movement patterns is arguably the best way as that saves you on warmups -

chest, front and side delts, triceps

back, traps, rear delts, biceps, forearms

lower back, hamstrings, abs, quads

This however does lead to some proportions issues for some people over the long term where muscles trained early in each session slowly out grow muscles trained later. It does depend on body type, but generally ectomorphs don't develop their arms very well on the PPL kind of system.

Another good option is to look at antagonistic muscle pairings. There is some evidence to suggest that this leads to better neurological development and muscle control and is a fast way to engorge the whole area in blood also saving the warm up-

chest & back

quads & hams

Bis & tris

front, side & traps, rear delts

abs & lower back

A good way to do train antagonist muscles for time efficiency is to do supersets for antagonist exercises - i.e., bench press/bent over row supersets, overhead press/bent over laterals supersets, front squats/rdl supersets etc.

Generally though, the best way for time efficiency I think is less about how to pair muscles up and simply to do mostly compound exercises - to cover each muscle using isolation/single joint exercises only and you need twice as many exercises compared to using multi joint compound exercises. Doing it with compound movements allows a whole body or and upper body or lower body session to be done in 4-6 exercises and over in 45 mins.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

dtlv said:


> If you are looking for maximum time-efficiency with your workouts then combining muscles that overlap in movement patterns is arguably the best way as that saves you on warmups -
> 
> chest, front and side delts, triceps
> 
> ...


Ok mate thanks for the reply.

I think for the time being im going to stick to the simple to follow methods others have suggested of push/pull/legs consisting mainly of compound movements and then (all being well) in a 3 months time or so I'll come back to what you suggested above.

Im certainly going to have to spend an hour or two on youtube prior to that though to see how the hell you perform the exercises you mention above


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I do

Quads/calfs

Chest/bi's

Back/tris

Shoulders/bi's

Hammys/calfs/tri's

Done! I find doing my Arms little and often works alot better for me than once a week but for longer!


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Chest and triceps

shoulders including traps

back and biceps including some forearm work

legs and abs


----------

